# Dwt team



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

If you could pick anyone from DWT to work with for a week too learn somthing new...who would you pick....


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

2buck


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PA @ Fr8train..:yes:...tho it would be nice to drag the Capt up here for a week or so:whistling2:if he were up to it!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

What about Catdod


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> If you could pick anyone from DWT to work with for a week too learn somthing new...who would you pick....


Depends on what I'd want to learn. Eg. Plaster? Mudding? Running continuous flow mudding systems? Texturing? Boarding? .....?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

CatD7


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buck..... because you could have a laugh 
Moore...... because he plays good music :rockon:
Justme and Slim together......because you can learn about flippateebeejibbits.....what ever the hell that is :blink:
Kiwiman...... because he knows what he's doing


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2Buck, because I think he would benefit the most from my experience.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Truthfully though, I would love to work with most of the regulars on here. Blokes like 2Buck and PA have a wealth of knowledge with the auto tools. I am sure if they could put up with me I would benefit immensely. 

Working with Moore, Kiwiman, Caz or PT would be a blast :thumbsup:.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Cazna, because my tools need a good cleaning!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Justme and Slim together......because you can learn about flippateebeejibbits.....what ever the hell that is :blink:


You'd have to ask Slim about that one.

If we get another winter like this last one, who knows. A break from it could be good.

Bring some tweaked further power systems and see how they'd work with your hot muds, other muds.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly I would probably choose Moore even though we have had our discrepencies :whistling2:. We finish in a very similar fashion. Although I wouldn't mind working with someone who could run a bazooka as I have never used one.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Justme and Slim together......because you can learn about flippateebeejibbits.....what ever the hell that is :blink:


I believe it's spelled flibbertigibbet, and I'm not sure whether I should feel flattered or insulted :whistling2:

I'm not going to single anyone out, that will just make others feel left out. Besides, it's a tough call.....there's a lot to learn, and so many potential teachers.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I believe it's spelled flibbertigibbet, and I'm not sure whether I should feel flattered or insulted :whistling2:
> 
> I'm not going to single anyone out, that will just make others feel left out. Besides, it's a tough call.....there's a lot to learn, and so many potentialteachers.


Take it as flattery. You're the only one I know of who seems to have 'revealed knowledge' about it. 

If one looks at the OP's question, I hope people wouldn't feel left out. All it's asking is who would one want to work with to learn something new about something. If some want to throw things like being entertained into the mix and take whatever they can get as far as learning something.......it's a decision for each to make. 

One should qualify what 'something' is that one would want to learn about. There's none here that know the most about everything. Eg. For machine taping, maybe 2buck. For plaster, maybe ...... . Hot muds, ..... . For trick finishes/finishing, maybe Slim.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> PA @ Fr8train..:yes:...tho it would be nice to drag the Capt up here for a week or so:whistling2:if he were up to it!


I thought we were suppose to be partners one day


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go work with Kiwiman for a week, he knows a lot about sheep, he even owns some sheep,,,, or are we talking about drywall here:blink:

ok......









Maybe I will go work with Joe from trim tex for a week, convince him to stop racing cars, and buy a NHL team instead. Maybe the Chicago Blawkhawks, move them to Glencoe, and make me the General Manager of the team for life:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> I believe it's spelled flibbertigibbet, and I'm not sure whether I should feel flattered or insulted :whistling2:
> 
> I'm not going to single anyone out, that will just make others feel left out. Besides, it's a tough call.....there's a lot to learn, and so many potentialteachers.


Flattered......You even know how to spell flibbertigibbit, also.....Who else could combine quantam physics, string theory, and a f#cking big bang with drywall :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would go work with Kiwiman for a week, he knows a lot about sheep, he even owns some sheep,,,, or are we talking about drywall here:blink:
> 
> ok......


If we went as a couple, think we might get a discount?

I'd just hope they wouldn't have gone to charging by the pound/kg., like some airlines are starting to do. It might turn into some very expensive flights.

You could bring that power sander we're making you - see how it would work on that mud of theirs. An R&D business trip Down Under.

Me and K-man power coating, you power sanding. Could also bring flibber, to fix our mistakes. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> If we went as a couple, think we might get a discount?
> 
> I'd just hope they wouldn't have gone to charging by the pound/kg., like some airlines are starting to do. It might turn into some very expensive flights.
> 
> ...


Sure, get me in trouble with Kiwiman's wife:furious:

kiwiman thinks he's the boss b/c his wife does all the sanding. So your scared of Kiwiman's wife, just like he is...... send me into steal her job:furious:

I'm all scared now


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

5buck

because he can walk the rice paper without a trace of mud...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure, get me in trouble with Kiwiman's wife:furious:
> 
> kiwiman thinks he's the boss b/c his wife does all the sanding. So your scared of Kiwiman's wife, just like he is...... send me into steal her job:furious:
> 
> I'm all scared now


I'm not scared. With your COPD, I can probably run faster that you. 

So she might take that sander and stick in your down under?

What if we told her she could keep all the money? Tell her she could have Slim for a boy toy?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

gazman said:


> 2Buck, because I think he would benefit the most from my experience.


Watch out for the 2buck in sheeps clothing.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I would have to say pt and 2 buck . They have helped me out the most with the auto tools. I'd like to pay them back with some free labor and a good laugh. Maybe we could work something out down the road....eh?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I would have to say pt and 2 buck . They have helped me out the most with the auto tools. I'd like to pay them back with some free labor and a good laugh. Maybe we could work something out down the road....eh?


Be in a town called Komoka by 10:00 tomorrow morning:thumbup:

I'm lovin all these "NICE" guys who will work for free suddenly:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

like to work with apla-dave so I could kik his arse for ripping me off


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I would work with Moore so I can get his secret recipe for burritos


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> I would have to say pt and 2 buck . They have helped me out the most with the auto tools. I'd like to pay them back with some free labor and a good laugh. Maybe we could work something out down the road....eh?


Come down and film a YouTube video with us :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Take it as flattery. You're the only one I know of who seems to have 'revealed knowledge' about it.
> 
> If one looks at the OP's question, I hope people wouldn't feel left out. All it's asking is who would one want to work with to learn something new about something. If some want to throw things like being entertained into the mix and take whatever they can get as far as learning something.......it's a decision for each to make.
> 
> One should qualify what 'something' is that one would want to learn about. There's none here that know the most about everything. Eg. For machine taping, maybe 2buck. For plaster, maybe ...... . Hot muds, ..... . For trick finishes/finishing, maybe Slim.


The only reason I know the word flibbertigibbet goes back over 20 years, and happening to know this bubbly hippie chick who had a taste for fun words to say. I've always felt a little representative of it's definition.

I suppose my answer to the OP's question was a bit of a cop-out. I'm a touch reclusive when it comes to work, and I find myself having trouble visualizing working with anyone else. It's a weird feeling, and leads me to think I might be a touch anti-social

I have a feeling that if I worked with you, we would spend more time talking than working. 




Kiwiman said:


> Flattered......You even know how to spell flibbertigibbit, also.....Who else could combine quantam physics, string theory, and a f#cking big bang with drywall


Okay, I'll be flattered 

Although, to be fair it was mostly Reno Rob, Mr. Brightstar, and JustMe who were the big players in our little science experiment forum. 

I guess I think I would be most interested working with some of you folks Down Under. You have great hot muds, and it seems like your products are generally better, as are standard practices for installation. Plus, I could listen to you guys talk all day (although I wouldn't understand half of what you were saying:laughing:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I suppose my answer to the OP's question was a bit of a cop-out. I'm a touch reclusive when it comes to work, and I find myself having trouble visualizing working with anyone else. It's a weird feeling, and leads me to think I might be a touch anti-social
> 
> I have a feeling that if I worked with you, we would spend more time talking than working.
> 
> ...


Not being argumentative, but......:

This Is a discussion forum. I can be a little different when working. Talk time can have its place, but not at the expense of work not getting done well enough. I get pretty focused on that.


On "our little science experiment forum":

In answer to part of the question posed at the end of Nassim Haramein's video, of "What is multiplying itself and why" when it comes to space expanding......it's the black holes. They're 'eaters of space', and if space didn't multiply itself, everything would disappear into the holes, including all space.

You heard it here 1st.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

E=mc2


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> E=mc2


 Geez...here we go again!.............


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> E=mc2


That's right. :yes:

Just remember it when 2buck and I come down there, and you think to fire us - that although we might be moving slow, we could be generating more energy than skinny guys who are moving fast.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Not being argumentative, but......:
> 
> This Is a discussion forum. I can be a little different when working. Talk time can have its place, but not at the expense of work not getting done well enough. I get pretty focused on that.
> 
> ...


It's okay that everything will get sucked into black holes....maybe in that final movement where all the black holes suck into each other they will have enough momentum to create another big bang and the whole thing will start all over again. And, maybe next time we can skip all the stuff we don't like (Justin Beiber, black licorice, etc)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> It's okay that everything will get sucked into black holes....maybe in that final movement where all the black holes suck into each other they will have enough momentum to create another big bang and the whole thing will start all over again. And, maybe next time we can skip all the stuff we don't like (Justin Beiber, black licorice, etc)


Maybe killing flies with a sledge hammer a bit, with that one?

I was coffee shop talking with a friend this morning and had an insight - the 'disruptive business model' for my game change focused innovation company is 'being disruptive'.

Brilliant. :whistling2: 

But you - you take that to another level. :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Maybe killing flies with a sledge hammer a bit, with that one?
> 
> I was coffee shop talking with a friend this morning and had an insight - the 'disruptive business model' for my game change focused innovation company is 'being disruptive'.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm overdoing it.....Justin Beiber is pretty obnoxious


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I don't think I'm overdoing it.....Justin Beiber is pretty obnoxious


 ....:yes:....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Honestly I would probably choose Moore even though we have had our discrepencies :whistling2:. We finish in a very similar fashion. Although I wouldn't mind working with someone who could run a bazooka as I have never used one.


 It would be a pleasure ta meet you TF...To work with you would be an honor!:yes:


2buckcanuck said:


> I thought we were suppose to be partners one day


 hmm... [email protected] DRYWALL..I like the ring of that! BUT..We'll need a translator. Bazooka joe?

PLUS....I aint going to Canuck land:no: too cold! when will sask thaw out? August???? **** that!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If I had the time and coin ...I would take a year long road trip and bug the chit out of all of ya! :yes: My first stop will be NY..
I'll need Boco to clean my truck for me...


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

moore said:


> If I had the time and coin ...I would take a year long road trip and bug the chit out of all of ya! :yes: My first stop will be NY..
> I'll need Boco to clean my truck for me...


It would be a honor to work with all of you. I've learned many different things from each of you. Moore here in Sask we would be lucky if we don't get more snow in Aug. But it's raining here right now in stoon. 

I would like to work with PT so then I could have my 15 minutes of fame and people around the world could see a Chinese taper . 

But I would put every ones name in a hat and draw one every couple weeks and go there lol


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey toontown Confucius say man who stands on toilet is high on pot


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Supposed to say if man stands on giant scrap pile is he high on rock?


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Botched the heck outta that one lol, got the whole I-smashed screen going on bear with me if there's lots of spelling mistakes or incomplete messages lol


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

I think besides 2buck for his machine know how id be heading out Saskatchewan way, you guy out there seem like a good bunch of guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Deezal said:


> Botched the heck outta that one lol, got the whole I-smashed screen going on bear with me if there's lots of spelling mistakes or incomplete messages lol


Sure blame it on a smashed screen not the liquid in your hand or the " left handed cigarette" 2buck. I mean it is 420 and all


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Sure blame it on a smashed screen not the liquid in your hand or the " left handed cigarette" 2buck. I mean it is 420 and all


Haven't had a drop for almost 3 months now ( I know I wouldn't trust me either) and as far as the "left handers" not for the last week, at home in b.c with my kids. I woulda said the same thing though I am a drywaller after all lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Like I said _ may need a translater!:whistling2:_


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

moore said:


> Like I said may need a translater!:whistling2:


Pretty sure if we talked on the phone you'd understand just fine unless you're part of the old dominion I say I say, or you have to pahhhk the caaa lol


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Never mind Moore it is now snowing hard here In stoon..... Deezal your more then welcome to come to Saskatchewan but I don't wanna hear bitching about the snow and cold weather lol


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Never mind Moore it is now snowing hard here In stoon..... Deezal your more then welcome to come to Saskatchewan but I don't wanna hear bitching about the snow and cold weather lol


Hahaha yeah I was bitching on that snow thread wasn't I. I am a taper though so people tell me that's normal :roll eyes: seriously would like to though have heard good things and prices seem to be the same as in grande prairie where I work, I already she'll out for own hotel room when I work there so why the fudge not right!


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

If you guys out there Saskatchewan way ever meet up with a DC by the name of Capital Drywall ( may have a different name now, been some years) tell bradly Richard dee says hi!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> hmm... [email protected] DRYWALL..I like the ring of that! BUT..We'll need a translator. Bazooka joe?
> 
> PLUS....I aint going to Canuck land:no: too cold! when will sask thaw out? August???? **** that!!!!!


You can come my way Moore, I live in the area called the Banana belt:thumbup:

From Windsor (by Detroit) up to London, we have a climate thing called Lake effect. Most times we don't get snow till after xmas, and it's gone by March. We have the hottest summers in all of Canada, their extremely humid, and we will hit temps of 100 F.

So when you coming:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You can come my way Moore, I live in the area called the Banana belt:thumbup:
> 
> From Windsor (by Detroit) up to London, we have a climate thing called Lake effect. Most times we don't get snow till after xmas, and it's gone by March. We have the hottest summers in all of Canada, their extremely humid, and we will hit temps of 100 F.
> 
> So when you coming:thumbup:


 In July ...I'm playing it safe:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

There r a few on here that i would like 2 work with!:thumbsup:
But i would really like 2 work with Moore,only problem i could see is the 2 of us not doing any work and getting drunk! And maybe Moore not understanding me!!!:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I don't think I'm overdoing it.....Justin Beiber is pretty obnoxious


Wiping out the universe over Justin Beiber seems like overkill, when you could just change the channel - or not listen to stations that play his kind of music. :yes:

But something to take your mind off Justin and keep you entertained: http://www.livescience.com/12910-twisted-physics-top-findings.html


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Wiping out the universe over Justin Beiber seems like overkill, when you could just change the channel - or not listen to stations that play his kind of music. :yes:
> 
> But something to take your mind off Justin and keep you entertained: http://www.livescience.com/12910-twisted-physics-top-findings.html


If we ever decide to play Star Trek in our tree-house, I'm Kirk and you're Spock. It's the logic that makes me say that.

Cool link, I enjoyed the pretzel light most of all.

Here's something totally different I ran across tonight......BIG WHEELS!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's another cool one Slim!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here's another cool one Slim!
> Trike Drifting - YouTube


I went to a website, and it looks like they're wanting around $1000 for a basic model. Perhaps I'll have to build something on my own!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> If we ever decide to play Star Trek in our tree-house, I'm Kirk and you're Spock. It's the logic that makes me say that.


http://techland.time.com/2012/09/19/nasa-actually-working-on-faster-than-light-warp-drive/




SlimPickins said:


> I went to a website, and it looks like they're wanting around $1000 for a basic model. Perhaps I'll have to build something on my own!


I wonder how something with a drop axle and larger diameter tires might do.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

That looked bloddy grouse fun! Cheers for sharing! Im off to find one..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

all I have is this...1986 3 wheel gygo S


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I went to a website, and it looks like they're wanting around $1000 for a basic model. Perhaps I'll have to build something on my own!


Here you go bro!
You can get a complete setup for around $400.
Much better than a thousand.
http://modernlinedrifttrikes.com/index.php/parts-and-complete-drift-trikes/complete-drift-trike-kit


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here you go bro!
> You can get a complete setup for around $400.
> Much better than a thousand.
> http://modernlinedrifttrikes.com/index.php/parts-and-complete-drift-trikes/complete-drift-trike-kit


That's a better price, but did you see the ones Madazz makes? ( http://www.madazztrikes.com/#!products/cagt ) I'd think spending the extra money would be well worth it. If I got to thinking about all the time and materials I'd have into building one I'd be a ton of money ahead if I just bought one. Although, I'm looking at spending my next dollop of cash on a new camera body...my D1X has finally chit the bed.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Deezal said:


> If you guys out there Saskatchewan way ever meet up with a DC by the name of Capital Drywall ( may have a different name now, been some years) tell bradly Richard dee says hi!


 No Deazle Capltial drywall has not changed there name sorry bud but those guys are big time under cutters not a fan. Can't help but hope they fail out here they screwed the prices in kelowna I'd like to see them fall on there faces,, but that being said I think there doing good like everyone else out here mang.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Actually there is a seymore pacific developments build up for grabs right now you are familiar with them :yes:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

This guy operated in Kimberly B.C and I guarantee you he was not an undercutter I know there's a bunch of different capital drywall satellites or whatever, I don't know exactly how that works but this guy was the best taper spray guy I've ever come across in my entire career I spent the majority of the time working for him jumping from million dollar post and beam houses to the next in either fernie, radium pr invermere ( all cities in the east kpotenays of B.C.) his name was brad tannis (spelling could be wrong) and like I said best I've come across, never seen anyone do the amazing colour combos on knockdown that he used to do since. I know for a fact it wa paid for huge though, I worked for several different companies and his after and it was just common knowledge in that area that he was the most expensive by far.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

What he does now I don't know just knew he was in Saskatchewan, he may not even be associated with capital at all anymore.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Deezal said:


> What he does now I don't know just knew he was in Saskatchewan, he may not even be associated with capital at all anymore.


 
he is not on DWT so he cant make the team...


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

And as far as Seymour pacific goes..... Those buildings are slapped up so quick the framing ends up being just terrible. Yeah its good money and all i just found they accepted some absolutely horrible sub par quality because of the frameing and it just seems like they have this who gives a chit it's just going to be rentals anyways and we are getting them done so fast and makeing so much money that why would we care attitude.. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep you got it mang It would be a great place for some tapers to teach me how to tape no one would care if i screwed up a couple units:whistling2:.So i would like 2 Buck to come out here take me on and we could tape I'll make my bro do the boarding:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

If I could pick it would be moore or 2 buck...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> Yep you got it mang It would be a great place for some tapers to teach me how to tape no one would care if i screwed up a couple units:whistling2:.So i would like 2 Buck to come out here take me on and we could tape I'll make my bro do the boarding:thumbup:


To steal a comment from moore,,,,, To play it safe, I might go in July, maybe your snow will all be gone by then:whistling2:



icerock drywall said:


> If I could pick it would be moore or 2 buck...


Our beer taste better in Canada

So I win, Moore loses:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> To steal a comment from moore,,,,, To play it safe, I might go in July, maybe your snow will all be gone by then:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
and I like beer :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> That's a better price, but did you see the ones Madazz makes? ( http://www.madazztrikes.com/#!products/cagt ) I'd think spending the extra money would be well worth it. If I got to thinking about all the time and materials I'd have into building one I'd be a ton of money ahead if I just bought one. Although, I'm looking at spending my next dollop of cash on a new camera body...my D1X has finally chit the bed.


Nice bro!
I'd personally go with the camera body myself. lol
Mostly because I'm pretty sure I would kill myself by drifting around a corner into the front end of a transport with one of those little trike things.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> There r a few on here that i would like 2 work with!:thumbsup:
> But i would really like 2 work with Moore,only problem i could see is the 2 of us not doing any work and getting drunk! And maybe Moore not understanding me!!!:blink:


 How can two drunks not understand each other?:whistling2:
No matter where there from..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> How can two drunks not understand each other?:whistling2:
> No matter where there from..


 where is the like button:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> and I like beer :yes:


We already have a beer waiting for you Icerock, with your name on it:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Icerock's real name is John Molson??????:blink:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

If he was dyslexic anyways lol


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> How can two drunks not understand each other?:whistling2:
> No matter where there from..


Aye ur right there Moore!!:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Icerock's real name is John Molson??????:blink:


 
no thats my bros name..all the good finishers name start with rick:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We already have a beer waiting for you Icerock, with your name on it:yes::thumbsup:


that beer looks so good:yes:


----------

